

Ask HN: What should I do with south.by domain (think sxsw.com) - ronnier

I have the domain http://south.by.  "South by" is commonly used to refer to the South By Southwest music and film festival.  Any ideas of what I should do with this domain?
======
ShareableDesign
Sell classifieds that promote events and appearances related to SXSW.
Distribute submitted ads to other outlets that take event information for free
locally and beyond. You provide a one stop shop for speakers, companies,
musicians, etc. who want to get information out about their appearances and
events in a cost effective and convenient way.

------
gojomo
Any use that plays off, and thus introduces a potential for confusion with,
official SXSW sites risks running afoul of trademark law. The bottom of every
sxsw.com page reads:

 _"SXSW" and "South By Southwest" are registered trademarks of SXSW Inc. Any
unauthorized use of these names, or variations of these names, is a violation
of state, federal and international trademark laws._

~~~
ronnier
Good point. So where does this leave me?

